# Recommended KH and GH for a planted tank



## snickle (Apr 8, 2007)

What is a good rule of thumb for the KH and GH of a planted tank? My GH runs about 3 and my KH is down to 0.

I am going to try to bring the KH up, but was wondering what I should be aiming for.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

GH 3, KH 0 is fine. If you wan't a little buffer and a little higher pH (most people do) you can bring up the KH to 2 or 3. Many people would die to have soft water like that.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

guaiac_boy said:


> Many people would die to have soft water like that.


It's true! Try living in the land of Gh=26, kH=15!! You Maryland people have it so good!


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

Kelley said:


> It's true! Try living in the land of Gh=26, kH=15!! You Maryland people have it so good!


Wow Kelley, is your GH & KH really that high, that's incredible!

Snickle, consider yourself lucky, that's nice soft water you have there!


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

LindaC said:


> Wow Kelley, is your GH & KH really that high, that's incredible!


It really is.  Iowa sits on top of a giant bed of limestone. All of our water is filtered through limestone aquifer. Hard as a rock. some towns have even harder water. African cichlids are VERY popular around here. No need for crushed coral to buffer the water.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

KH: 3 - 6 degrees. Most plants do extremely well with a lower KH, so as you can see you're pretty lucky. Zero KH isn't terrible, as Guaiac_boy said, you can buffer it to prevent any pH catastrophes.

GH: 4-10 degrees. This is a range that I've kept plants at. I believe it to be the ideal range, but GH doesn't seem to matter as much.

-John N.


----------

